# Supermax le1338 repairs



## sasanifab (Dec 23, 2020)

I purchased this lathe 5 months ago and have been slowly refurbishing it... The lathes wiring was completely back ass and didn’t have reverse, threading on the lathe wasn’t possible as a gear was damaged... the list goes on. I made a cross feed, leadscrew half nut , the pinion gear in the apron and the gear for the feed.


----------

